# .jar in Applet



## Spoocky (11. Jun 2007)

Ich habe ein Programm zu lokalen Anwendung auf meinem PC geschrieben. Dieses Programm hat zugriff auf eine Datenbank im lokalen Netzwerk.

Nun möchte ich aus dem Programm (.jar) ein Applet machen, so dass man auch über das Internet das Programm nutzen und auf die Datenbank zugreifen kann.

Wie muss ich vorgehen?
Oder muss ich alles neu im Applet schreiben? Leider ist das Programm etwa 3000 Zeilen lang


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jun 2007)

Wenn du alles in einer Klasse hast (3000 Zeilen  :roll: ) siehts schlecht aus. Dann musst du alles neu schreiben.
Wenn du das alles schön auf mehrere Klassen aufgeteilt hast, kannst du alle Klassen wiederverwenden, und schreibst nur das Applet für die Anzeige neu.


----------



## Spoocky (11. Jun 2007)

im prinzip ist es schon nur eine Klasse, aber mit Konstruktoren.

Gibt es da nicht eine Möglichkeit, dass man Teile davon übernimmt?


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jun 2007)

Vielleicht. Aber das wäre eine absolut bescheuerte Lösung.


----------

